# Форум для размышляющих > Творчество >  XP-Reactor - Мир, которого нет (2011)

## Error-Nature

Группа: XP-Reactor
Альбом: Мир, которого нет
Год: 2011
Жанр: Alternative / Metalcore
Страна: Россия
Битрейт: 320 kbps
Размер: 66,3 mb

Треклист
1.Интро
2.Реквием
3.Депрессия
4.В пасти безумия
5.Мир, которого нет
6.Оставь меня
7.Система выживания

Скачать
ifolder

----------


## XoMKa

только один трек зацепил, забрал в свою колекцию. 5.Мир, которого нет
Не очень катит когда жестко скримят что хрен поймешь

----------


## Error-Nature

> только один трек зацепил, забрал в свою колекцию. 5.Мир, которого нет
> Не очень катит когда жестко скримят что хрен поймешь


 Хм.. эт еще средняя музыка.. и скрим очень понятен,и средний по исполнению),мне все нравятся треки,но зацепил "3.Депрессия"

----------

